# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول ويتبعون احسنه }

## عبدالله الليبي

*{{اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول ويتبعون احسنه  }} 
    قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ}‏‏‏[‏الزمر‏:‏ 18‏]‏، والمراد بالقـول ‏:‏ القرآن ، كما فسره بذلك سلف الأمة وأئمتها، كما قال تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏‏أَفَلَمْ يَدَّبَّرُوا الْقَوْلَ أَمْ جَاءهُم مَّا لَمْ يَأْتِ آبَاءهُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ}‏‏ ‏[‏المؤمنون‏:‏ 68‏]‏، واللام لتعريف القول المعهود؛ فإن السورة كلها إنما تضمنت مدح القرآن واستماعه، وقد بسطنا هذا في غير هذا الموضع، وبينَّا فساد قول من استدل بهذه على سماع الغناء وغيره، وجعلها عامة‏. 
    ‏‏ وبينا أن تعميمها في كل قول باطل بإجماع المسلمين‏.

 ‏‏ وهنا سؤال مشهور، وهو أنه قال‏:‏ ‏{‏‏يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ‏} ‏[‏الزمر‏:‏18‏]‏، فقد قسم القول إلى حسن وأحسن، والقرآن كله متبع، وهذا حجتهم‏. 
    ‏‏ فيقال‏:‏ الجواب من ثلاثة أوجه‏:‏ إلزام، وحل‏:‏

 الأول ‏:‏ أن هذا مثل قوله‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَاتَّبِعُوا أَحْسَنَ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُم مِّن رَّبِّكُم}‏‏ ‏[‏الزمر‏:‏ 55‏]‏، ومثل قوله‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَكَتَبْنَا لَهُ فِي الأَلْوَاحِ مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَّوْعِظَةً وَتَفْصِيلًا لِّكُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَخُذْهَا بِقُوَّةٍ وَأْمُرْ قَوْمَكَ يَأْخُذُواْ بِأَحْسَنِهَا}‏‏ ‏[‏الأعراف‏:‏ 145‏]‏، فقد أمر المؤمنين بإتباع أحسن ما أنزل إليهم من ربهم، وأمر بنى إسرائيل أن يأخذوا بأحسن التوراة، وهذا أبلغ من تلك الآية؛ فإن تلك إنما فيها مدح بإتباع الأحسن، ولا ريب أن القرآن فيه الخبر والأمر بالحسن والأحسن، وإتباع القول إنما هو العمل بمقتضاه، ومقتضاه فيه حسن وأحسن، ليس كله أحسن، وإن كان القرآن في نفسه أحسن الحديث؛ فَفَرْقٌ بين حُسْن الكلام بالنسبة إلى غيره من الكلام، وبين حُسْنه بالنسبة إلى مقتضاه المأمور والمخبر عنه‏.‏

 الوجه الثاني ‏:‏ أن يقال‏:‏ إنه قال‏:‏ ‏{‏‏فَبَشِّرْ عِبَادِ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقَوْلَ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ أَحْسَنَهُ أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ أُوْلُوا الْأَلْبَابِ}‏‏‏[‏الزمر‏:‏ 17-18‏]‏، والقرآن تضمَّن خبرًا وأمرًا، فالخبر عن الأبرار والمقربين، وعن الكفار والفجار؛ فلا ريب أن إتباع الصنفين حسن، وإتباع المقربين أحسن، والأمر يتضمن الأمر بالواجبات والمستحبات‏.‏

    ولا ريب أن الاقتصار على فعل الواجبات حسن، وفعل المستحبات معها أحسن‏.

    ‏‏ ومن اتبع الأحسن فاقتدى بالمقربين، وتقرب إلى الله بالنوافل بعد الفرائض، كان أحق بالبشرى‏.

    ‏‏ وعلى هذا، فقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَاتَّبِعُوا أَحْسَنَ مَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكُم مِّن رَّبِّكُم‏}‏[‏الزمر‏:‏ 55‏]‏، ‏{‏‏وَأْمُرْ قَوْمَكَ يَأْخُذُواْ بِأَحْسَنِهَا}‏‏ ‏[‏الأعراف‏:‏ 145‏]‏، هو أيضًا أمر بذلك، لكن الأمر يَعُمُّ أمر الإيجاب والاستحباب، فهم مأمورون بما في ذلك من واجب أمر إيجاب، وبما فيه من مستحب أمر استحباب، كما هم مأمورون مثل ذلك في قوله‏:‏ ‏{‏‏إِنَّ اللّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالإِحْسَانِ وَإِيتَاء ذِي الْقُرْبَى}‏‏ ‏[‏النحل‏:‏ 90‏]‏‏.‏

    وقوله ‏:‏ ‏{‏‏يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ}‏‏ ‏[‏الأعراف‏:‏ 157‏]‏، والمعروف يتناول القسمين‏.‏ وقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَافْعَلُوا الْخَيْرَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ‏} ‏[‏الحج‏:‏ 77‏]‏، وهو يعم القسمين‏.

    ‏‏ وقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏‏ارْكَعُوا وَاسْجُدُوا}‏‏‏[‏الحج‏:‏ 77‏]‏، وأمثال ذلك‏.‏‏


المجلد السادس عشر

    مجموع الفتاوي لابن تيمية

*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*جزاك الله  خيرا ياشيخ

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*اللهم امين  مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا على المرور    اللهم اجعلنا   واياكم  ممن يستمعون القول ويتبعون احسنه
*

----------

